# Plasma vs LCD: which is better for gaming?



## Kintaro56 (Mar 7, 2004)

Hello all,

I have approximately $500.00 to spend on a TV that will be used 99% for gaming with a Xbox 360. 

I talked to salesmen from two different Best Buy locations, one suggested that I go with a:

Insignia-32 inch/1080p/120Hz/LCD HDTV: NS-32L550A11

I read the online reviews from Best Buy, and one customer complained of "input lag". 

Another salesmen recommended:

Insignia-42 inch/720p/600 Hz/Plasma HDTV: Model # NS-42P650A11

Those are the two specific models I looked at. 

I'd obviously rather have the 42 inch TV since I'll get a bigger screen, but I'm losing out on the 1080p. The one review about the "input lag" scares me about the 32 inch TV as well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the plasma in general has a very fast response time and will beat most LCD screens. Even though they rate the thing at 120Hz, that doesn't mean the trailing smear will be gone in fast action.

Plasma will consume quite a bit more power, I have a 42" LCD and a 50" plasma. The plasma eats over 400 watts, the LCD 125 watts. My plasma is a 720p and the LCD is a 1080p, but I'm hard pressed to see the difference when I feed them video at their maximum resolution.


----------



## Kintaro56 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm almost positive that I'm going with this one:

http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_...4&i_cntr=1288741428664&sid=KDx20070926x00003a

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------

